# Justin Bieber Omnisphere style



## midphase (Aug 17, 2010)

http://gawker.com/5614579/how-to-make-justin-bieber-sound-incredible-slow-him-down-800-percent (http://gawker.com/5614579/how-to-make-j ... 00-percent)

You totally hate Justin Bieber, right, because you're a rebel, or whatever? That's just because you haven't listened to Bieber slowed down 800 percent. Now his new single "U Smile" is a 30-minute epic. And it sounds awesome. No, really.

Courtesy of musician Nick Pittsinger, who used the free program Paulstretch, this is "U Smile" made slower. Like, a lot slower—eight times slower, to be exact. And all of a sudden the not-bad piano pop track sounds like the climactic score to some kind of historical epic, or Dead Can Dance, or, like, Animal Collective, or something. It sounds like the ocean, but, like, in heaven, man. Plus, it's 35 minutes long!


----------



## Dan Mott (Aug 18, 2010)

He still sounds like a fag.

You can do this with any pop song.

My two cents.


----------



## ChrisAxia (Aug 18, 2010)

Very cool software, and it's free!

~C


----------



## Zei (Aug 18, 2010)

Heard this a couple days ago... blew my mind. The part around 22:20 where it gets kind of softer really gets ya haha


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 18, 2010)

Dan-Jay........you're killing me.
I often make fun of fluffy dance tracks and since my group is hard edged Infected Mushrooms styled stuff and heavy rock death grooves we love making fun of friends who are playing Girly Man music. But sounding like a fag, ............that's choice.
I have to listen now just for a chuckle.
Hey what about those Jonas Brothers.................... :mrgreen:


----------



## midphase (Aug 18, 2010)

I KNOW!!!! I wish someone would convert the paulstretch as an audio unit!!!

Anyone around here up to the task? The code is freely available...so it'd be mostly a tweak and recompile effort.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Aug 18, 2010)

If Sunno or Earth remixed Sigor Ros....

It actually sounds sorta Lynchian...?


----------



## reddognoyz (Aug 18, 2010)

Dan-Jay @ Wed Aug 18 said:


> He still sounds like a fag.
> 
> You can do this with any pop song.
> 
> My two cents.



Well for my 2¢ I think it sounds fantastic!!! I'm going to so steal that technique and use it. For money. 

As far as being a "fag" A) you have to be 14 or so to call JB a fag don't you? B) your just jealous. As am I.


----------



## Dan Mott (Aug 18, 2010)

reddognoyz @ Thu Aug 19 said:


> Dan-Jay @ Wed Aug 18 said:
> 
> 
> > He still sounds like a fag.
> ...



Hold the phone...... JEALOUS...... JEALOUS OF "JB"

If I was 14 I'd most likely love JB.... Oh actually I'd have to be an ignorant little girl who as absolutely no taste in music what so ever.

I'm not jealous of JB at all, simply because there's no reason to be. He's just a disgrace to the music industry and it's embarassing. In like 10 years time we will all look back on this a say.. "Oh my god, why were humans such stupid people back then!!??"

His music is nothing to be jealous about, considering it gives me no sense of emotion. Infact, when I hear this kid on the radio, I think of some 14 year old girl dancing to this and shouting out "I LOVE YOU JUSTIN!!!"


For the record, please watch this. I've watched about 100 times now. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbga6FeSXPM At least someone out there isn't stupid.


Sorry if I offended anyone of you respectful composers with my word "FAG" It means something different here in Aus. Sorry JAY. Yes, respectful. The composers on this forum make 10 times better music than this... this.... THING!


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 18, 2010)

Dan-Jay @ Wed Aug 18 said:


> reddognoyz @ Thu Aug 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan-Jay @ Wed Aug 18 said:
> ...



I only know 2 meanings : a homosexual and in England a cigarette. What does it mean in Oz that is different that would pertain to this guy?


----------



## Dan Mott (Aug 18, 2010)

Ashermusic @ Thu Aug 19 said:


> Dan-Jay @ Wed Aug 18 said:
> 
> 
> > reddognoyz @ Thu Aug 19 said:
> ...





Haha.

It's another word for something that's stupid or ironic.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 19, 2010)

Dan-Jay @ Wed Aug 18 said:


> Ashermusic @ Thu Aug 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan-Jay @ Wed Aug 18 said:
> ...



So when you say "he sounds like a fag" you are effectively saying "he sounds stupid" and it has nothing to do with being effeminate or gay-like?

If so, sorry I jumped on you about it.


----------



## Dan Mott (Aug 19, 2010)

Ashermusic @ Thu Aug 19 said:


> Dan-Jay @ Wed Aug 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Ashermusic @ Thu Aug 19 said:
> ...




Nar, nothing to do with being gay. This word comes across sometimes, considering I've spoken to a couple of American composers and they get confused because here it means something that is stupid 

Peace.


----------



## Dan Mott (Aug 19, 2010)

Dan-Jay @ Thu Aug 19 said:


> Ashermusic @ Thu Aug 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan-Jay @ Wed Aug 18 said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisAxia (Aug 19, 2010)

I know it's your youth talking Dan-Jay, but one day you'll wish you could write and produce a good catchy pop song like Bieber's. I'm always amazed by the attitude of many 'musos' who look down on pop music, almost in the same way that most of the classical fraternity turn their noses up at film music. 

Hey, if it was so easy to write a hit record, everyone here would be doing it, and then you'd all be able to afford every sample library out there!

~C


----------



## Mike Connelly (Aug 19, 2010)

Ashermusic @ Wed Aug 18 said:


> I only know 2 meanings : a homosexual and in England a cigarette. What does it mean in Oz that is different that would pertain to this guy?



Of course he must mean the one you're missing - short for "Fagotto".

JB sounds like a bassoon. Duh.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 19, 2010)

Mike Connelly @ Thu Aug 19 said:


> Ashermusic @ Wed Aug 18 said:
> 
> 
> > I only know 2 meanings : a homosexual and in England a cigarette. What does it mean in Oz that is different that would pertain to this guy?
> ...



Actually, it would be an oboe or english horn considering his tessitura if we are going that route so that term would not apply.


----------



## Markus S (Aug 19, 2010)

..it DOES sound a lot better.


----------



## Dan Mott (Aug 19, 2010)

ChrisAxia @ Fri Aug 20 said:


> I know it's your youth talking Dan-Jay, but one day you'll wish you could write and produce a good catchy pop song like Bieber's. I'm always amazed by the attitude of many 'musos' who look down on pop music, almost in the same way that most of the classical fraternity turn their noses up at film music.
> 
> Hey, if it was so easy to write a hit record, everyone here would be doing it, and then you'd all be able to afford every sample library out there!
> 
> ~C




It's funny how you think he actually writes his own songs. I can write a better catchy song then him any day, nor I'm saying I look down on pop music. Seriously though, he's 16 and he's singing about stuff he clearly hasn't experienced yet. He's talking about broken hearts and shit... pffff get out of town, he wouldn't even know the first thing about a broken heart. He's only just hitting puperty. It;s not my youth that's talking, it's infact my sense of taste along with millions of others talking aswell. The guy is just embarassing, he makes me cringe. I work at a commercial radio station here in Aus and the whole place is blown away by how embarassing and stupid the industry is becoming to be. Soo many kids singing one song on YouTube then the next minute they are a star!

This is infact a 'fact' Most pop music is catchy yes, but who gives if it's catchy. Is it good music?? No! The real talent behind these songs are the engineers who mix and produce these songs, not to mention the melodies and I respect them, not the artist that get it all done for them including the lyrics. It's pretty easy to stand behind a mic and sing what someone has written for you. Then after that, auto tuned to the max, DONE HIT RECORD BABY!! AND MAKING MONEY BABY. This kid is another over night success. The artist USHER went to this kid and watched him sing. The moment he finished... BAM!!! RECORD DEAL. The guy cannot even sing live.

I won't wish, I will infact do and I will show you that I can make just a good if not a better song than he has done. I write pop, but I choose not to because it's boring IMO. To me, catchy is boring. Why not make it interesting and surprise people rather than the same beat or melody playing over and over. It's pretty easy to make a pop song infact, but I'd rather make more emotive music that I don't have to make catchy for someone to like. I'm not being arrogant, I'm just being truthful, and if you want me to prove my self, then I will start writing one right now.

I cannot believe for one second that anyone would disrespect film music. IMO I think film music is where the talent is and I'm infact amazed by it. The thread "Bored of film music" is a disgrace. Disrespecting Hans Zimmer is a disgrace. People are just jealous.



... Ok. Now that I'm calm. I have a belief and that is, no music is better or worse than one another when comparing to genres. There are many opinions out there and not everyone like the same sò   â   â‘   â’   â“   â”   â•   â–   â—   â˜   â™   âš   â›   âœ   â   âž   âŸ   â    â¡   â¢   â£   â¤   â¥   â¦   â§   â¨   â©   âª   â«   â¬   â­   â®   â¯   â°   â±   â²   â³   â´   âµ   â¶   â·   â¸   â¹   âº   â»   â¼   â½   â¾   â¿   âÀ   âÁ   âÂ   âÃ   âÄ   âÅ   âÆ   âÇ   âÈ   âÉ   âÊ   âË   âÌ   âÍ   âÎ   âÏ   âÐ   âÑ   âÒ   âÓ   âÔ   âÕ   âÖ   â×   âØ   âÙ


----------



## madbulk (Aug 19, 2010)

It's completely your youth talking. There's nothing to see here. There's no new low. Has always been so.

Go make your money Justin, Justin's puppet masters, parents. If you can sell it, you're entitled.

The slowed down version sounds great. Makes me wonder why I bother learning the inner workings of synths at all. I'm with RedDogz I'm totally doing this slow down thing for money too!


----------



## Dan Mott (Aug 19, 2010)

Mike Connelly @ Fri Aug 20 said:


> JB aside, it's bizarre to see a musician make the blanket statement that "catchy" is inherently boring.




Look. I just don't think that something that is catchy makes me like a song. It doesn't need to be catchy for me to like it. Infact most songs I listen to, I love much better than the catchy music simply because it's just too repetative, therefor making it boring really quickly which was what I was trying to imply.

I think I'm the odd one out when I say catchy get's boring too quickly and infact I'm yet to hear a catchy song that actually sounds good to my ears. There is one I liked for the first time and it was the winner of Eurovision and her Name is Lena from Germany. I think her song is called satelite or something.


For me, a song or score just needs to sound good, catchy or not. It's the sound and atmosphere that counts in my books. I have a collection of songs that I love and there aren't many, but I love them. These days every pop song sounds the same, the lyrics talking about how broken they are without any intelligent meaning behind them. Every song is about the same thing, and if you don't believe me, just listen to it. All I hear is crying. As far as sound goes, it's just a simply hip hop beat that's been used in the last song. As far as rock goes, I'd say Alternative rocks, Pop just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Dan Mott (Aug 19, 2010)

madbulk @ Fri Aug 20 said:


> It's completely your youth talking. There's nothing to see here. There's no new low. Has always been so.
> 
> Go make your money Justin, Justin's puppet masters, parents. If you can sell it, you're entitled.
> 
> The slowed down version sounds great. Makes me wonder why I bother learning the inner workings of synths at all. I'm with RedDogz I'm totally doing this slow down thing for money too!




Explain how it's my youth when I know many people much older than me with a similar opininon. Any person with good taste in music would have this opinion.


----------



## Zei (Aug 19, 2010)

Dan-Jay @ Thu Aug 19 said:


> Mike Connelly @ Fri Aug 20 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm the odd one out when I say catchy get's boring too quickly and infact I'm yet to hear a catchy song that actually sounds good to my ears. There is one I liked for the first time and it was the winner of Eurovision and her Name is Lena from Germany. I think her song is called satelite or something.


I present to you, Muse:

Time is Running Out
Butterflies and Hurricanes
Sunburn
Plug in Baby

And this is only a small tidbit of their amazing songs.

On topic, I don't think catchiness makes a song. I think catchiness makes a song last. Why are we all able to remember songs from the 60's? 70's? 80's? Because they were catchy and they lasted. Now, I hate JB, my girlfriend loves him so I'm forced to listen to him, but I've come to appreciate the fact that the music is better than he is. The producers and stuff are much better musicians than him, and I'm ok with that. 

That slowed down version is beastly though.


----------



## Dan Mott (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok.

Speaking of 70s 80s and 90s. IMO, I actually love that stuff and I actually feel like I'm listening to talented singers and musicians. Back then it wasn't all this YouTube over night stuff. Why do I listen to these songs? and why do people still listen to these songs inlcluding my youth?? because they are actually very good catchy songs.

These days, I hear the same thing over and over. No one is being original these days and let me tell you a fact of what life is becoming all about..... and that is MONEY. People don't care about the public anymore, they just want your money. This is not just with music, but the gaming industry aswell. Audio Visual retail. It's all artificial.

I don't know why it annoyes me so much, I'm still asking my self the same thing everyday, but if you are one that thinks JB is a talent and loves his songs then it says something about your taste. It's ok to like JB, but it seems soo ironic to what this world of music is becoming. Don't look at how the film music industry is going because to me I Feel it's progressing, but you look at the POP industry..... which is going insane.

I'm only talking about JB's genre though (pop hop/RnB/hip hop/Rap


----------



## Mike Connelly (Aug 19, 2010)

Dan-Jay @ Thu Aug 19 said:


> Back then it wasn't all this...



Yes it was. THAT is your youth showing. The notion that lightweight pop music is something new, when it has been around for decades, probably centuries. It just seems like older music is "classic" because in the present people only listen to material that has stood the test of time - the flimsy pop music was there in spades, you're just not aware of it.


----------



## midphase (Aug 19, 2010)

Can I chime in with a counterpoint?

Arcade Fire....I don't like them! There, I said it. All their songs hover around one or two chords....I say they're as bad as Bieber except they supposedly have this "indie" credibility which I think is totally manufactured.

I don't agree with everything that Dan-Jay has said...but I do agree with him that the music industry keeps hitting new lows every day.


----------



## Dan Mott (Aug 19, 2010)

Mike Connelly @ Fri Aug 20 said:


> Dan-Jay @ Thu Aug 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Back then it wasn't all this...
> ...



I am aware of flimsy old pop music considering I've listened to alot of it. Typical though that my youth always get's mentioned, It's the first thing people attack. I'm pretty sure it was like this back then and you probably didn't know exactly what I was referring to when I said this. I still think and believe that the industry isn't as screwd up as it is today. Youth does not play any part in this because back then, YouTube wasn't around, nor myspace, nor facebook, therefor that would equal to not as many new lows each week from overnight sucesses. Fact


----------



## midphase (Aug 19, 2010)

One more thing...

As a point of comparison consider than 50 years ago the Justin Bieber equivalent were The Beatles...chew on that one people!


----------



## Dan Mott (Aug 19, 2010)

I will add another thing too. I'm quite disgusted that 20 year olds these days in the work places aren't getting treated like normal adults, it makes me sick to my stomach that just because of my youth one would assume I have no idea what I'm talking about and my opinions don't count.

If I was 15, yeah maybe a different story. It doesn't matter how much you study, you still cannot convince or prove to one that's much older that you have done your homework and your opinion isn't just a bunch of air. One much older would assume that you haven't experienced somewhat difficult conditions such as being crushed soo badly as a human being. One much older would assume that I'm like every other 20 year old out there, therefor one blinded mind would assume so.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Aug 19, 2010)

It's not because of your youth.

It's because you are making statements about periods of time before you were born that are wrong. It's hard to know how a period of time was without having lived through it, and it's extremely common for people to assume that things were better back in the "good old days".


----------



## Dan Mott (Aug 19, 2010)

Mike Connelly @ Fri Aug 20 said:


> It's not because of your youth.
> 
> It's because you are making statements about periods of time before you were born that are wrong. It's hard to know how a period of time was without having lived through it, and it's extremely common for people to assume that things were better back in the "good old days".



Well I do know that there were no good old days. I used to believe that statement, but then I realised that this just isn't true. So I can agree with you on that one. It wouldn't make sense.

The thing is, I'm saying since youtube, facebook and myspace, there are lows atleast every month, such crazy lows because people can now get famous over the internet which has to be somewhat true.... right?


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 19, 2010)

Dan-Jay @ Thu Aug 19 said:


> I will add another thing too. I'm quite disgusted that 20 year olds these days in the work places aren't getting treated like normal adults, it makes me sick to my stomach that just because of my youth one would assume I have no idea what I'm talking about and my opinions don't count.
> 
> If I was 15, yeah maybe a different story. It doesn't matter how much you study, you still cannot convince or prove to one that's much older that you have done your homework and your opinion isn't just a bunch of air. One much older would assume that you haven't experienced somewhat difficult conditions such as being crushed soo badly as a human being. One much older would assume that I'm like every other 20 year old out there, therefor one blinded mind would assume so.



Dan-Jay, at 20 I knew everything. At 40, I knew nothing. At 60 I am in the middle, but still always learning.

I hope you don't see this as condescending, it is just my life experience.


----------



## Zei (Aug 19, 2010)

midphase @ Thu Aug 19 said:


> One more thing...
> 
> As a point of comparison consider than 50 years ago the Justin Bieber equivalent were The Beatles...chew on that one people!


I could see that... if Justin Bieber were doing anything "revolutionary" (and creating music). As of right now, he's doing recycled synth/drum beats that everyone uses. His only "uniqueness" comes from the fact he sounds 10. And puberty is going to hit him like a bus.


----------



## Dan Mott (Aug 19, 2010)

Ashermusic @ Fri Aug 20 said:


> Dan-Jay @ Thu Aug 19 said:
> 
> 
> > I will add another thing too. I'm quite disgusted that 20 year olds these days in the work places aren't getting treated like normal adults, it makes me sick to my stomach that just because of my youth one would assume I have no idea what I'm talking about and my opinions don't count.
> ...




I see what you're saying...... I think...... about the way the mind thinks in some sort of way.


----------



## Narval (Aug 19, 2010)

midphase @ Thu Aug 19 said:


> One more thing...
> 
> As a point of comparison consider than 50 years ago the Justin Bieber equivalent were The Beatles...chew on that one people!


And 250 years ago there was that kid they called Amadeus...


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 19, 2010)

Narval @ Thu Aug 19 said:


> midphase @ Thu Aug 19 said:
> 
> 
> > One more thing...
> ...



Yes, and even he was better at 29 than at 21.


----------



## ChrisAxia (Aug 19, 2010)

Ashermusic @ Thu Aug 19 said:


> Dan-Jay, at 20 I knew everything. At 40, I knew nothing. At 60 I am in the middle, but still always learning.
> 
> I hope you don't see this as condescending, it is just my life experience.



I like that Jay, and I agree completely! BTW, even though I didn't imply that Bieber writes his own songs, in fact he actually does co-write many of them. My 11 year old daughter has his album and there are some really well crafted songs on there. Of course there is a great team of other writers, producers and engineers. You don't HAVE to like him or his songs. It's just that I feel you should have a little more respect.

I met pop star Mika when he was just 17. I hired him to sing one of my songs and he liked the sound in my studio and started hiring me to record his demos. I recorded over 30 demos with him, and various parts even ended up on his multi million selling album. Now, even though much of his music is not my 'cup of tea', I was able to objectively think "wow, this kid is really talented!". I introduced him to the small label I was working with, but he duly signed with Universal and is doing very well as you may know. 

Mika has a really clear vision of what he wants his music to sound like, something I was very surprised by from a 17 year old. He turned down working with one of the world's top producers because he didn't feel the guy was right for his music. I was stunned at the time, but now realise he was right. 

This experience has shown me I cannot be so dismissive about someone just because they are so young. Bieber may be much more talented than you believe...

~Chris


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 21, 2010)

ChrisAxia @ Thu Aug 19 said:


> Ashermusic @ Thu Aug 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan-Jay, at 20 I knew everything. At 40, I knew nothing. At 60 I am in the middle, but still always learning.
> ...



I'm not saying, since I don't know, but don't believe every co-writing credit you see.


----------



## ChrisAxia (Aug 21, 2010)

I know this happens in the business, but I personally don't think that's the case in this instance. 

~C


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 24, 2010)

midphase @ 19/8/2010 said:


> Arcade Fire....I don't like them! There, I said it. All their songs hover around one or two chords....I say they're as bad as Bieber except they supposedly have this "indie" credibility which I think is totally manufactured.



Two chords? Prove it. Seriously, Kays. Can you? Find me some soò
’   âÃn
’   âÃo
’   âÃp
’   âÃq
’   âÃr
’   âÃs
’   âÃt
’   âÃu
’   âÃv
’   âÃw
’   âÃx
’   âÃy
’   âÃz
’   âÃ{
’   âÃ|
’   âÃ}
’   âÃ~
’   âÃ
’   âÃ€
’   âÃ
’   âÃ‚
’   âÃƒ
’   âÃ„
’   âÃ…
’   âÃ†
’   âÃ‡
’   âÃˆ
’   âÃ‰
’   âÃŠ
’   âÃ‹
’   âÃŒ
’   âÃ
’   âÃŽ
’   âÃ
’   âÃ
’   âÃ‘
’   âÃ’
’   âÃ“
’   âÃ”
’   âÃ•
’   âÃ–
’   âÃ—
’   âÃ˜
’   âÃ™
’   âÃš
’   âÃ›
’   âÃœ
’   âÃ
’   âÃž
’   âÃŸ
’   âÃ 
’   âÃ¡
’   âÃ¢
’   âÃ£
’   âÃ¤
’   âÃ¥
’   âÃ¦
’   âÃ§
’   âÃ¨
’   âÃ©
’   âÃª
’   âÃ«
’   âÃ¬
’   âÃ­
’   âÃ®
’   âÃ¯
’   âÃ°
’   âÃ±
’   âÃ²
’   âÃ³
’   âÃ´
’   âÃµ
’   âÃ¶
’   âÃ·
’   âÃ¸
’   âÃ¹
’   âÃº
’   âÃ»
’   âÃ¼
’   âÃ½
’   âÃ¾
’   âÃ¿
’   âÃÀ
“   âÃÃ
“   âÃÄ
“   âÃÅ
“   âÃÆ
“   âÃÇ
“   âÃÈ
“   âÃÉ
“   âÃÊ
“   âÃË
“   âÃÌ
“   âÃÍ
“   âÃÎ
“   âÃÏ
“   âÃÐ
“   âÃÑ
“   âÃÒ
“   âÃÓ
“   âÃÔ
“   âÃÕ
“   âÃÖ
“   âÃ×
“   âÃØ
“   âÃÙ
“   âÃÚ
“   âÃÛ
“   âÃÜ
“   âÃÝ
“   âÃÞ
“   âÃß              ò
“   âÃá
“   âÃâ
“   âÃã
“   âÃä
“   âÃå
“   âÃæ
“   âÃç
“   âÃè


----------



## Narval (Aug 24, 2010)

When placing oneself in a certain position, pop artists become such easy targets for ridicule, no, pop itself looks so ridiculous that even pointing that out becomes ridiculous. 

From where I stand, I see Justin Bieber just as a kid entertaining kids. Like any other pop artist. :wink:


----------

